
Steve Mnuchin: Officials should take a serious look at tech monopolies - Jerry2
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/05/21/steve-mnuchin-officials-should-take-a-serious-look-at-tech-monopolies.html
======
damm
If trump tries to trim down the monopolies it will only be in his favor.

I still won't mind because Microsoft faced a pretty big case over IE. It could
do that behavior now and no one would stop them. Sure Firefox would care but I
don't use their software anymore.

Breaking up Google would be a great start; then tackle the print giants and TV
giants (oh and radio if it still exists)

Sinclair however makes trump happy so they are the first I'd like to see
broken up.

~~~
cmurf
Rather than whether it pleases DJT, Sinclair spreads lies and partisan
propaganda, and are unapologetic about it.

